# Where To Get Grape Vines In Qld



## aking (18/1/10)

This is mostly for shade and screening but i thought why not get a shiraz grape and if i ever feel the need i can try and make so wine but can't seem to find anyone selling anything other than table grapes.


----------



## fraser_john (18/1/10)

In late autumn see if you can go to a local winery that has the variety you want. Just obtain some cuttings with at least two buds on it and put them in some potting mix so they strike the next spring. This is what I am doing to fill gaps in my vineyard.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

Try the wineries around Stanthorp. That's what I did and most were more than happy to help. But you do usually have to buy a couple of bottles from the cellar door to sweeten the deal.


----------



## superdave (18/1/10)

I have two eating varieties of grapes at home; a French variety (muscatel) and an American variety (white globe). The American ones grow so much better; one French has already died and the other is only just clinging to life. All three have been on root stock due to grapes sensitivity to disease.

I bought mine from a nursery in Burbank (south east of Brisbane). They didn't carry shiraz though. But could always try the cuttings idea from above. Head to a local winery so you know what will possibly grow in your area.


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

+1 superdave

I have about 8 grape vines all up. I have them on the side fences leading to the river and as training 3 of them to grow over the rear pergola as they provide shade in summer and let the sun in thru winter. I stuck to the varieties that make good table grapes like shiraz ,muscat etc etc. Because it was more likely we would eat them than produce any wine from them. Maybe a port or fortified at best. Truely the likely hood of getting quality vintage grapes to make wine with are very slim if you are in Brisbane, SEQ or the coastal areas. If your in the hinterland areas where frost and cooler temperatures prevail you might, just might get something useful but I have my doubts. Now I am sure Kirem or someone much more knowledgable than me can correct me but good quality vintage grapes require a certain % of cold dry weather something in the order of +180 days per annum. (the 180 is an approximation I actually think it's more). 

Anyway good luck.


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/1/10)

+1 for getting cuttings from a vineyard. Just wait till autumn when they are pruning and you will be able to get as many cuttings as you need for free .... could plant a whole vineyard.

If your really keen go and befriend the vineyard manager with some brews and they will keep cuttings for you then... you have to cut them a particular way (enough buds etc) to make sure they will grow) and putting them in water etc after taking the cutting helps keep them alive.

Just use bribary and corruption and you shall get what you want easily


----------



## BrenosBrews (18/1/10)

Any of you that have vines ever thought about having a shot at a grape lambic?


----------



## chappo1970 (18/1/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Any of you that have vines ever thought about having a shot at a grape lambic?




No, but go on you have my interest. I gather you are using wild yeast off the grape?


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/10)

Years ago in Nuriootpa SA I saw an add in the local rag for Vine rootlings $2 ea. Rang the guy and asked where he was, gave me directions and I drove out to his farm. Got there and he asks me what varieties "Mataro, Viogner and Grenache please", he asks how many I want "2 of each thanks"....................he looks at me strangely...............throws me the shovel and says "dig what you want yourself from the paddock down there, I sell em by the thousand"  :lol:

Screwy


----------



## fraser_john (18/1/10)

Screwtop said:


> Years ago in Nuriootpa SA I saw an add in the local rag for Vine rootlings $2 ea. Rang the guy and asked where he was, gave me directions and I drove out to his farm. Got there and he asks me what varieties "Mataro, Viogner and Grenache please", he asks how many I want "2 of each thanks"....................he looks at me strangely...............throws me the shovel and says "dig what you want yourself from the paddock down there, I sell em by the thousand"  :lol:
> 
> Screwy



Great story Screwy.


----------



## BrenosBrews (18/1/10)

Chappo said:


> No, but go on you have my interest. I gather you are using wild yeast off the grape?



Haven't done it myself as A. I don't have the patience and/or spare fermentor to start lambic brewing & B. I don't have access to grapes straight of the vine.

BUT ever since having my one and only bottle of Cantillon St Lamvinus http://www.cantillon.be/br/3_106 I've been wanting to drink more grape Lambic.

I guess it's possible to just use the wild yeast from the grapes but I'd be more inclined to use 3278 to begin with and add the grapes after 2-3 years like Cantillon.

It's also mentioned in Wild Brews by Jeff Sparrow.

Sorry to the OP for taking this completely OT but your grapes would be better in Lambic than wine anyway


----------

